# Anyone knows the breeder of this perfect German Shepherd site?



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.perfectgermanshepherds.com/mobile/index.html

They're located in Northern California Nevada city.

Can I get feedback on this?
Thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wow this is so wrong -- 
from the site
"and can bring out the childlike innocence in you."

uhh more like getting this is getting old and cold bringing out a crotchety cynic 

"The German Shepherd is a caretaker. They lie down and watch the perimeter." not

"By far the most intelligent dog in the world with the I.Q. of a 12 year old!" see your local school board and get a better curriculum -- not 12 --

"Hyperactivity only confuses the poor animal causing them anxiety and stress" cart before horse -- anxiety and stress are often at the root of hyperactivity 

"the calm and gentle nature that made them the most popular dogs in the world" well they were strong , bold, dogs able to take charge and control , guard , protect . On this website they are painted to be dishrags.

"The breeding of our German shepherds is so good that they are show quality. All of our dogs and puppies are genuine show prospects." that is one huge claim.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Not to mention, I'm fairly sure some of the photos are stock photos...


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

That is a truly bizarre site.

I'm not even sure it's a puppy mill (although if they have dogs at all then yeah that looks like a puppy mill to me). There aren't any actual puppies or dogs listed anywhere on the site. Usually puppy mills at least have pictures of cute (and shell-shocked) puppies with a "CLICK TO BUY NOW" option.

This is just... weird.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Merciel said:


> That is a truly bizarre site.
> 
> I'm not even sure it's a puppy mill (although if they have dogs at all then yeah that looks like a puppy mill to me). There aren't any actual puppies or dogs listed anywhere on the site. Usually puppy mills at least have pictures of cute (and shell-shocked) puppies with a "CLICK TO BUY NOW" option.
> 
> This is just... weird.



Some of those pictures look like they are from the 60's


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think someone that works *that* hard to sell you a dog with so many flowery words without any proof is trying too hard. The fact the site doesn't list a single dog, even for sale is odd. I would like to see pedigrees, health clearances from OFA, and some form of titles at minimum. I also don’t agree with the traits they’re toting like their dogs like “calm and gentle nature” as being a good thing. I don’t see a GSD as a couch potato that sits blissfully beside you blinking slowly as the world goes by 24/7.

I personally prefer breeders to allow their dogs speak for themselves in both health and accomplishments, there’s so much pride in being successful and I’m not seeing anything on their website proving they’re breeding great dogs, just dogs.

OP if you’re truly interested then give them a call and hear what they have to say, look through the puppy section especially the stickys on top to get a good idea of what a good breeder looks like and strives for. It could be that they are breeding good dogs and just don’t know how to advertise well on the web, everyone has their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Ugh. What a weird site. This breeder is in my area and yet I've never heard of them--that should tell you something.  Some of their dogs look overweight and unkempt. Also don't like the keywords (San Francisco, Reno, Lake Tahoe, etc) all over the site. Smells like a BYB/puppymill to me. They make pretty outrageous claims about their dogs and yet I see no titles, no accomplishments except a few show photos, no pedigree information, nothing except superlative claims. Are they breeding ASLs?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No names, no pedigrees, no show results? Doesn't look, feel or sound like a breeder's website, more like a re-seller's website. Fancy front for a puppy mill.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Shade said:


> I’m not seeing anything on their website proving they’re breeding great dogs, just dogs.


I don't see anything that even proves they _are_ breeding dogs, which is what makes it all so weird.

It's almost like the whole thing was just put together by spambots.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Merciel said:


> I don't see anything that even proves they _are_ breeding dogs, which is what makes it all so weird.
> 
> It's almost like the whole thing was just put together by spambots.


Quote from the front page:

_*"I’ve bred the classic German Shepherd dog for over 25 years.* Retaining the calm and gentle nature that made them the most popular dogs in the world! Not hyper-active like so many plaguing the breed today! Discerning between a perpetrator and a child. Intelligeny, loyal, protective, large and beautiful. Champion lines, the perfect comfort dog. 20 Year history of excellent health. My dogs are personal pets and are not kenneled. They run free with family and children on our 10 acres in the beautiful foothills of the Sierra Nevada. Guaranteed for health and hips. Please call anytime. We prefer to speak with you in person.

*There are officers and every police agencies with our dogs. Including FBI and Homeland Security. They also need calm and discerning German Shepard dogs. The FBI agent who has owned 23 German shepard dogs has said “Our German Shepards are part of the best he’s ever had.” His trainers and him have said, It’s great to see German Shepards that are part of the solution instead of part of the problem.”*_

The second bolded area caught my attention as well...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah mine too -- this is so often abused , and no proof --- I DO NOT BELIEVE ANY OF IT


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

No, I mean, I saw that... but there are no named dogs, no pedigrees, no photograph of the owner with his or her dogs. Zero proof that the "breeder" is actually producing any puppies of _any_ kind. No named police departments or trainers, no specific details anywhere. Not even an address given for the kennel's physical location or pictures of the property.

I guess it just strikes me as remarkable because most of the time we can all look at a site and go "okay yeah I wouldn't get a dog from here because XYZ" or else "this looks pretty good because ABC" or something in between.

But here it's totally a mystery as to whether there even ARE any dogs. To me that's kind of amazing. Although, of course, I'm easily amazed.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely I think it's a load of hooey but that's just my opinion


----------



## ndirishfan1975 (Jun 29, 2013)

I agree the site seems odd. Part of the problem is the link is to the mobile version of the website. On the bottom of the page is a link to view the full website. There are a lot more pictures of dogs on there, but it still doesn't eliminate some of the oddness of the site.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I bet if you phoned, you'd get some type ofhigh pressure sale tactic to buy the Perfect German Shepherd - and they'll probably deliver too! .


Some of the pictures look like ASL, and some look like WGSL - So they are breeding the perfect dog that is guaranteed to do well in the ASL ring, in the SV ring, and are in HUGE demand by police and Homeland Security. 

I think I need one these dogs!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the fact the web page indicates they are selling "german shepards" speaks volumes. You know if you are making a web post, its one thing but if it is your front to the public you should get the breed name right.


----------



## ndirishfan1975 (Jun 29, 2013)

"German shepherds are one of the most versatile dogs and can adapt to almost any household scenario. They are the most loyal, loving, faithful, protective, gentle natured dogs that strive to please their masters and fit seamless into their household role. No matter what trait you are looking for in a dog, you can rest assure that our German shepherd puppies have it."

that quote is from the "available puppies" section of the website...I love the GSD but no breed is perfect for any trait you could want in a dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

ndirishfan1975 said:


> "German shepherds are one of the most versatile dogs and can adapt to almost any household scenario. They are the most loyal, loving, faithful, protective, gentle natured dogs that strive to please their masters and fit seamless into their household role. No matter what trait you are looking for in a dog, you can rest assure that our German shepherd puppies have it."
> 
> that quote is from the "available puppies" section of the website...I love the GSD but no breed is perfect for any trait you could want in a dog.


Maybe they're selling life size GSD stuffed animals ...that could explain a lot!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

No response for the OP, and a huge trigger to start a fire here (and as their first post)..... probably a troll. This all smells like 'fake' to me.... even the website. Best to just leave this where it is.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

First of all, thank you everyone for information. This is not a troll. I just want to know about this breeder. This website is pretty convincing. Another thing is that this is my first post because I'm new for this breed, but I've decided to go for GSD because of its potential. My main propose is companion(I know that what everyone says). The second is that to increase the layer of security. And all I found was that other breeders have this kind of weird names(Von, Vom,..etc) which I'm not familiar with. So, that should clear the air around here. I'm open to any suggestion. Please PM me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

gabyeddo said:


> This website is pretty convincing.


Which website? This one or the breeder's?



> And all I found was that other breeders have this kind of weird names(Von, Vom,..etc) which I'm not familiar with. So, that should clear the air around here.


Those "weird" names are German names. Since the GSD is of German origin, most kennels breeding German bloodlines (and even some breeding American bloodlines) like to use a German name for their kennel. Don't let it scare you!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> Not to mention, I'm fairly sure some of the photos are stock photos...


And the spelling of shepard, I mean shepherd wasn't consistent throughout lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

carmspack said:


> yeah mine too -- this is so often abused , and no proof --- I DO NOT BELIEVE ANY OF IT


Some idiot told me he bred GSDs. Had of 150 dogs registered in the "working dog system" whatever that was... Guess he felt my vibe of "unimpressed", then upped the ante by telling me he crossed his GSDs with champion labs to get the best of both breeds .


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

gabyeddo said:


> First of all, thank you everyone for information. This is not a troll. I just want to know about this breeder. This website is pretty convincing. Another thing is that this is my first post because I'm new for this breed, but I've decided to go for GSD because of its potential. My main propose is companion(I know that what everyone says). The second is that to increase the layer of security. And all I found was that other breeders have this kind of weird names(Von, Vom,..etc) which I'm not familiar with. So, that should clear the air around here. I'm open to any suggestion. Please PM me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you drawn to this breeder because all of the "calm calm calm" talk?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Glad you came here for some information! There are marketers out there who know how to make everything sound good, but it's all talk, designed to impress the newbies who don't know any better. The last thing you want is fall for a sales pitch because you didn't know any better at the time. 

Take your time and ask lots of questions - there is quite a learning curve to German Shepherds. Don't let the long, strange German names throw you off. It is the accepted way to name a dog. In German, Von or Vom means "from" and the name following is the kennel name, usually also a German name. 

From example, I got my dog from Wildhaus Kennels, so his registered name is Gryffon Vom Wildhaus, meaning: Gryffom from Wildhaus. 

To help you make head or tail of the stuff people here picked up as strange (and a sign that the maker of the website is not educated about GSDs - and if you are going to be a breeder, well, at _least _ know how to spell "shepherd" and and at _least_ know about the three main different lines of Shepherds:

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

There are actually more than three, but getting to know the three main lines American Show, German Show, and Working Line is an important start. 

A great article that picks apart breeder websites - the good stuff to look for:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html

And a ton of more info to completely blow your mind  
Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

I know it seems overwhelming at first, but the more you read, the more it will all come together, and soon you'll be a GSD pro!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

OP- There are many of us on here from Northern California. If you would like to start a thread or search for previous threads on breeder recommendations for Northern California that may give you a starting point. Also if we had a little more information about what you're looking for in a dog we may be able to point you in the right direction of a breeder who breeds for those traits. Unfortunately in the German Shepherd world, not all dogs/breeders are created equal. It is best to be patient and do your research to find the best dog for you. Believe me, it will save you a lot of heartache in the long run.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

gabyeddo said:


> First of all, thank you everyone for information. This is not a troll. I just want to know about this breeder. This website is pretty convincing. Another thing is that this is my first post because I'm new for this breed, but I've decided to go for GSD because of its potential. My main propose is companion(I know that what everyone says). The second is that to increase the layer of security. And all I found was that other breeders have this kind of weird names(Von, Vom,..etc) which I'm not familiar with. So, that should clear the air around here. I'm open to any suggestion. Please PM me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry for my assumption, I do apologize for that. We unfortunately get trolls often who just leave 1 post of a heated topic and leave.... fires up the board, it causes mayhem here.

Anyway, To help with the dog situation. I definitely say the others hit on some really good warnings and advice. Research, research, research!

Run far far far away from that website. We have a ton of resources here for learning the breed, picking a breeder, raising a puppy... etc. It's a GREAT place for anyone new to the breed. Up at the top of the page is a search bar.... and after all the years this forum has been up, I'm sure many of your questions can be answered right there. If not, make a new thread and I'm sure you'll get some great advice.

As for finding a breeder, maybe make a new thread..... let us know what you're looking for in a dog, what kind of shepherd (look up the different lines and see what best fits you and your lifestyle), what you want to do with the dog (any sports?), and the distance you're ok with purchasing from.... sometimes traveling or shipping is needed, and that's fine... you just want to make sure it's definitely the right breeder for you. Once you get some names, do some research on them. Give them a call, talk to them about their lines, their dogs, and the pups that they produce... goals, why they breed, their practices (how they raise them, health testing), and what they do with their dogs (sports, conformation, police/military..etc).... this will give you a good idea of what they're all about and whether or not this is an appropriate dog for you. If you're ever curious... post the breeding pair (sire and dam) on here and see what others think about the pedigree. That's also a great way to get some insight on the pups that will be produced. 

Good luck and happy researching...


----------



## OyMyShepherdBoy (Jun 13, 2013)

"Perfect puppies for the perfect people!"

For what its worth, My family has lived and raised dogs in the foothills for over 100 years and I have never heard of them! I searched for local breeders for years and haven't heard of them, I may have seen an ad or two but think I just brushed them off as something that didn't interest me.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the site is a strange way of getting people to click on that button to "call". I'm not going to try it, but it will probably download a virus onto your computer. 

Admins- might want to insert a warning NOT to click on the "call" button? A Trojan horse type virus may go undetected, but you don't want to be "sharing" a virus with everyone you know either. Sketchy.


----------

